# Serverprobleme



## Heiko (16 Juni 2006)

Wir hatten hier am Server einen wild um sich schlagenden Apache, der regelmässig den Speicher vollmüllte.
Ich bin dabei, die Version zu wechseln. Aufgrund diverser kleinerer Umkonfigurationen kommt es in den nächsten Stunden öfter mal zu kürzeren Ausfällen. Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------

